# Critique and advice please



## Denchi (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello all 

I've just started to show my girl in a few companionship and open shows. 
I'm taking her to ring craft and she's coming on slowly but she does have a fear of the other dogs, She cowers, won't concentrate and tail goes between her legs. She also gives a warning growl and will snap if another dog invades her space.

I'm trying to correct this by not picking her up and keeping her in the situation, obviously keeping her on a tight lead so she can't snap. I'm hoping this will eventually get her used to having the other dogs around her. I've also started taking her out where there's lots of people and noise to try and build her confidence.

Does anyone have any tips on what else I can do, or if anything I am doing is the wrong thing.

Also she has a tendency to stand/stack with her front feet pointed outwards (she's fine when's she's walking). Any tips on how to get her to keep her feet straight, or is this just her and is a fault??

Ive attached photos of her for honest critiques please. Do you think she looks like she is show quality? _ We haven't had any wins yet!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

It may sound harsh, but if you have a dog that doesn't enjoy being shown you will never do well even if that dog is 'perfect' otherwise. They have to love it, to come alive in the ring and really sparkle.
To build her confidence don't force her into stressful situations. Stay within her comfort zone, and reward her for getting nearer to your goal. So maybe start far away from the other dogs and gradually get closer, giving constant praise and treats while she is relaxed. Or start with being close to one or two dogs (whichever she is happy with) and work your way up to larger crowds. The idea is to change her attitude by making her see good things happen (treats and praise) when other dogs are around.


----------



## Denchi (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. 
She does seem to enjoy gaiting now, at first she wouldn't walk past the dogs - but she now walks lovely around the ring, it's just standing next to the other dogs she doesn't like, and she won't stand with the dogs either side of her.

I've been told this is my fault because I kept picking her up, so I rewarded her for feeling anxious, or snapping. 
So I now have to try and stop this and reward her for being near the other dogs. I tell her no and hold her lead tight if she starts to snap but give her a treat if she stands near them without reacting
Do you think she will get better?


----------

